# AAPL a day ....



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...joked with da wife this morning, that we coulda made about $6 grand buying & selling AAPL stock today, in the time it took to walk the doggies - 1/2 hour ....guess I should be more of a day trader ... & less of a day dreamer....


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> ...joked with da wife this morning, that we coulda made about $6 grand buying & selling AAPL stock today, in the time it took to walk the doggies - 1/2 hour ....guess I should be more of a day trader ... & less of a day dreamer....


Why. That $6,000 would have probably came from some other day trader who neglected to walk his dog.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah .... all you need to do is outguess the market ....... easy peasy.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Stock markets tanked early on news from Asia and Europe.....speculators jumped in and bought and the stock markets went up.........speculators sold for profit and stock markets went down by close.

Catherine Murray from BNN, who had 15 years experience on trading desks, talked to her old clients and figures that hedge funds had massive leveraged bets on China that were bleeding money and they had to unwind them and sell equities to cover their losses. Knowing it would drive stock prices down...........they also shorted the markets to recover their losses. 

It could explain the undulating waves of buying and selling in the market today.

http://www.bnn.ca/News/2015/8/24/Catherine-Murray-Making-sense-of-the-market-meltdown-.aspx

At the close of the US markets, veteran trader Art Cashin said much of the volatility was rumours of what the Chinese government would do tonight.

Directly or indirectly it all seems to come back to China.......


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

A good day to be a gamma scalper.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Apple's Tim Cook called Jim Cramer on CNBC to say that Apple sales in China were just fine...........and the stock price reacted upwards almost immediately.

It is so complicated and fast these days, you wonder who is counting their profits tonight and who is counting their losses.


----------



## DanKent1234 (Jul 5, 2015)

sags said:


> Apple's Tim Cook called Jim Cramer on CNBC to say that Apple sales in China were just fine...........and the stock price reacted upwards almost immediately.
> 
> It is so complicated and fast these days, you wonder who is counting their profits tonight and who is counting their losses.


Fairly certain it was in an e-mail was it not? Which would be illegal if Cramer did not disclose that information upon receiving the e-mail immediately. Curious to see how that pans out


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Correct........it was an email, and Cramer said he decided to read it on CNBC.


----------



## jerryhung (Mar 28, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> ...joked with da wife this morning, that we coulda made about $6 grand buying & selling AAPL stock today, in the time it took to walk the doggies - 1/2 hour ....guess I should be more of a day trader ... & less of a day dreamer....


You could say that about ALL the stocks in the first 10 minutes today, I think
Just on in my port - V ($60-$71), GILD ($86-$106), INTC, GPRO ($42-$51), etc... all had 10-20% swing today, but hindsight is 20-20

The market could've actually tanked 15% (on no real bad news) today.... and we almost lost 700 points again intraday


----------



## DanKent1234 (Jul 5, 2015)

sags said:


> Correct........it was an email, and Cramer said he decided to read it on CNBC.


Yeah, issue being was this e-mail current? Or did Cramer just decide to announce the information after the drop. Either way, I think it will get looked into.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

this is from the financial post: http://business.financialpost.com/n...may-have-prevented-a-complete-market-collapse



> North American stocks tanked Monday morning, as fears of a stalling China spread like a forest fire on Bay and Wall Streets. Then, the market clawed its way back, erasing some of those losses, and one U.S. equity analyst is crediting an email written by an American tech titan for taming the blaze and saving the day.
> 
> The email message that Daniel Ives, an analyst at FBR Capital Markets & Co. in New York City, is referring to is the one sent to Jim Cramer, host of CNBC’s “Mad Money,” by Timothy Cook, chief executive of Apple Inc., which is seen by many as a litmus test of the health of the Chinese economy. According to an image of the note posted on Twitter by one of Cramer’s colleagues, Cook said that iPhone activations in China had accelerated during the past few weeks and that the last two weeks were the best for the App Store this year.


if indeed this is true and of course it is completely unprovable as true or false, then we have a serious problem in the markets

a 1000-point swoon averted because tim cook thinks the chinese can still buy iphones ?

this paints investing as something like reaching into a bag of snakes and trying to pull out the rattler without getting bitten, in other words we have no idea where the markets should or shouldn't be ... something is seriously amiss


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

fatty: tell us something we _don't_ know...


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> fatty: tell us something we _don't_ know...


don't buy nortel ... :cower:


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

believe it or not - I actually made a few bucks on Nortel!
but I lost on Bre-X :upset:


----------

